# ignorant comments



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yesterday evening I went to the local ball field to try out my new abu 6500 c3 ct and my new 10’ OceanMaster 1-4 oz. Well the kids and some fathers/coaches are off the field but still hanging around by there cars so I figure I can jump on the field for a few casts before the sun goes down. As I’m walking out to cast the ignorant comments start. Not from the kids mind you but from the adults. Hey whatcha think your gonna catch out there? kinda stuff.
I just say I’m testing a new rod out but they keep it up….until I make my first cast that is. Now I’m no distance caster and my first simple over the head cast only went about 80 yards but apparently that was a lot further than the hecklers expected. Before I got five feet of line reeled in I got ten kids around me saying how cool that was and asking all kinds of questions. Then I make a second cast which goes even further and the kids are mesmerized just watching the line peel off the reel (no backlashes courtesy of the Big guy up in heaven) By this time it is getting dark so I packed everything up with the kids still talking about how “cool” that was and how much they liked my Hi-Viz chartreuse Sufix (funny what the little guys will focus on) As I pulled away the kids were waving and the adults are standing there with egg on their faces. All in all I would say that was a good casting session.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice Tracker16. Notice the look on the cheesy hecklers faces once the lead flies.

I use to get the "hey what ya fishin for, grass carp" thing. Now the same people see me and ask me why I don't cast in thier field anymore, I just tell them that thier field is too small.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I get the same all the time-- gotta admit it probably looks silly from their point of view-- doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

what weights were you throwing?
ive thought of getting that rod for some metal or heavy plugs.
how do you like it?
rod dimensions? grip length? # guides? stiff or top noodly.. ? rod weight?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

ooeric said:


> what weights were you throwing?
> ive thought of getting that rod for some metal or heavy plugs.
> how do you like it?
> rod dimensions? grip length? # guides? stiff or top noodly.. ? rod weight?


Throwing a 3oz sinker with 17lb Sufix Tritanium


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

awesome story, thanks for sharin!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hahahaha you gotta love people. I practice with a baseball in a local park and practice days usually attracts a crowd of local kids and adults with curious expressions.

One day I was out and a local baseball team was throwing around some balls to each other. They had enormous amounts of fun catching my throws 

Evan


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I enjoyed reading this post and its replies. I also bet that kingfisherman23 had just as much fun as the baseball players that day.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

plotalot said:


> I also bet that kingfisherman23 had just as much fun as the baseball players that day.


You're right about that. Those guys were hilarious and it was a great afternoon. The first cast was the best, when they all moved up close because the didn't believe I could throw more than about a hundred feet. 

Evan


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Since I have a small field in the front yard, I told my 14yr old nephew one day during baseball season that I was going to help him practice catching fly balls. He was all excited. The field was cut down almost like grass. I had about 10 baseballs made up. I gave him a 5 gallon bucket and sent him into the field. I would cast a baseball at him, he would catch it like a fly ball in the outfield. Then he would unclip it, put it in the bucket and be ready for the next one. I would reel it up, clip on another and so on. We both were happy. Of course, no one saw us, but I bet we would have gotten some looks.

Robert


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

To put it in perspective...think about someone like Tommy Farmer standing at home plate in a major league ball park. Even a roid loaded player couldn't hit or throw as far. Assume the 350' mark on the outfield wall...then double it, LOL.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

thekingfeeder said:


> I would cast a baseball at him, he would catch it like a fly ball in the outfield.


Did this also with my son, best exercise for outfield around, like Barry Bonds hitting fly practice . . . We used to do it at the athletic field, the looks were the best especially as he was setting himself up _waaaayyyyy_ out there!.

Along the lines of the OP I really enjoy the ridicule of experts . . . I always get looks and pointed fingers because I use a spinning reel and Lowrider rung rods; these "sharpies" often comment about my use of a "conventional rod"  and I've even overheard the term "Googan" used.

So between the conventional tackle purists and the "_a spinner's *gotta* have huge guides_" guys I've really enjoyed serving up a lot of crow and then being the facilitator for a lot of conversions. . .   



sprtsracer said:


> To put it in perspective...think about someone like Tommy Farmer standing at home plate in a major league ball park. Even a roid loaded player couldn't hit or throw as far. Assume the 350' mark on the outfield wall...then double it, LOL.


I would question 700ft, (even for Tommy) but yeah, your premise is on the mark, definitely a good caster can best even a Major League powerhitter for distance . . .

Edited to add after a quick Google search:

"Despite many unsubstantiated claims, none of the early sluggers recorded drives of such length that they could compare with those of the modern era. Years after the fact, Brouthers was credited with a 500-foot home run on the aforementioned date, but it seems highly unlikely that the ball traveled nearly that far. The great Honus Wagner is said to have hit a drive of comparable length at the Polo Grounds, and Sam Crawford was credited with a 473-foot home run in Detroit. These were men of great skill and power, and they unquestionable set the distance standards for their times. A careful analysis indicates, however, that accounts of 450- to 500-foot home runs in those days are almost certainly apocryphal. It was not until Babe Ruth came upon the scene that we can find confirmed accounts of batted balls that can favorably compare with any hit during subsequent generations.

On July 21, 1915, as a rookie with the Boston Red Sox, Ruth struck a prodigious drive that sailed far over the rightfield bleachers at Sportsman's Park in St. Louis. The ball cleared the wide breadth of Grand Boulevard and landed on the sidewalk approximately 470 feet from home plate. That was the start of modern long-distance hitting, and it is a testimony to Ruth's uniqueness that he was able to set objective standards of performance that have never been surpassed.

In order to fully understand and appreciate long-distance hitting, a frame of reference should be established. Any drive over 400 feet is noteworthy. A blow of 450 feet shows exceptional power, as the majority of major league players are unable to hit a ball that far. Anything in the 500-foot range is genuinely historic."

http://www.baseball-almanac.com/feats/art_hr.shtml​
On the old Capitol Longcaster's site there was a video of James Williams and Neil Mackellow casting homeruns with baseballs at Camden Yards. I know he stops in here once and again, maybe he still has it hosted somewhere . . . James?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> I would question 700ft, (even for Tommy) but yeah, your premise is on the mark, definitely a good caster can best even a Major League powerhitter for distance . . .


I think you are correct-- a baseball slows down much faster than lead-- maybe we can put Tommy to the test--- put someone out in the field to catch a ball and measure the distance. 

How about it Tommy ?


I think the biggest problem with achieveing distance with a ball is that a reel has to be slowed down quite a bit-- a reel tuned for casting tournament weights will generally blow up-- the ball simply decelerates too fast.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

well if a base ball is used obviously the bat out performs the rod infact the rod could not out perform a good major league arm

just to note Mickey mantles best was 660 in exhibition game and recorded many over 600

ted Williams 613 Ruth 601 to bring up a few almost all legendary home run hitters have shots over 500 , 

throwing a base ball 350ft is not really that big of a deal many outfields could accomplish that .400 would not be unheard of .the world record is 445



9rock


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Nice, way to shut'em up!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Never measured a baseball cast. I'd estimate around 500', but that's just a guess. 

I do have a question, If we were "hypothetically" comparing home runs or thrown balls to casts, is the measure taken from landing spot or from where the ball comes to a rest?? If the later, a big advantage goes to the thrown or batted ball, no line or leader to hold it back giving more bounce and roll to ballplayer.

In most of the casting practice fields, very little bounce and roll takes place anyway due to higher grass.

Just food for thought.

Tommy


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Never measured a baseball cast. I'd estimate around 500', but that's just a guess.
> 
> I do have a question, If we were "hypothetically" comparing home runs or thrown balls to casts, is the measure taken from landing spot or from where the ball comes to a rest?? If the later, a big advantage goes to the thrown or batted ball, no line or leader to hold it back giving more bounce and roll to ballplayer.
> 
> ...


kudoes on 500' as I hear around here 100yrds is real good

and its where it lands no roll.

9rock



9rock


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

One more problem-- most thrown or hit balls are allowed to spin-- a ball that is cast acts a little like a knuckle ball-- in that it is tethered and should not be spinning. No way to tell just how much this affects distance, but I'm sure it does --- a certain amount of back spin helps a ball climb and travel.




> well if a base ball is used obviously the bat out performs the rod infact the rod could not out perform a good major league arm


I'd have to argue on the arm thing-- a rod allows much more leverage to accelerate the ball--- 

a bat is different-- it utilizes compression (like a golf club) to accelerate the ball. 

I'd be willing to bet if you used a speed gun to measure the ball speed-- you'd find the velocity leaving a tournament rod to be pretty high-- higher than a thrown ball-- but i'm guessing.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> One more problem-- most thrown or hit balls are allowed to spin-- a ball that is cast acts a little like a knuckle ball-- in that it is tethered and should not be spinning. No way to tell just how much this affects distance, but I'm sure it does --- a certain amount of back spin helps a ball climb and travel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok we heard from tommy on 500 ft base ball cast estimated what do you think a good casters average base ball cast in the air is I have heard 100yrds is good . hardly a feat by arm


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

9 rock said:


> ok we heard from tommy on 500 ft base ball cast estimated what do you think a good casters average base ball cast in the air is I have heard 100yrds is good . hardly a feat by arm


Apples and oranges-- teach a major league ball player-- with their steroid injected arms  --- how to utilize a tournament rod -- and watch what happens. 


I have heard tournament sinkers have been clocked at leaving the rod tip close to 200 mph. The aerodynamics of the baseball will not allow for that high of an initial velocity--- but it will still be extremely high. 

Tommy's etimate was only a guess-- I doubt he's ever really concerned himself with actually tuning a reel to get ultimate distance out of a baseball -- it serves little purpose to find out that info-- it's simply a training aid.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Surf Cat;
Tommy's etimate was only a guess-- I doubt he's ever really concerned himself with actually tuning a reel to get ultimate distance out of a baseball -- it serves little purpose to find out that info-- it's simply a training aid.[/QUOTE said:


> Never have given any thought to measureing a cast with a baseball. The whole point is to be able to retrieve.... and avoid the walk....
> 
> Tommy


----------



## beachbums10968 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice thread, you guys always get me thinking...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> Never have given any thought to measureing a cast with a baseball. The whole point is to be able to retrieve.... and avoid the walk....
> 
> Tommy


Precisely--  That is why I use a hard rubber Lacrosse ball and toss it in the water- it pops up and is easily retrieved. I also keep my mags on full -- less time retrieving line means more time casting. 


To be clear -- I'm not arguing that an average surf caster can toss a ball with a rod farther than a ball player can with his arm--- I'm saying that anyone can toss such an object much farther with a 13' lever than they can with their (own) arm. 

Try tossing a weight (say 5 or 6 oz) with your bare arm--- it won't go anywhere -- compared to when a rod is used.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Well, maybe some balls will be in the air on Friday. 

I ain't skeerd of no rangefinder . . .

The Charlotte Balls-Out Derby

I'm bringing three if anyone needs one . . .

opcorn: opcorn: 

And 9Rock, you are always good for a laugh


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> Precisely--  That is why I use a hard rubber Lacrosse ball and toss it in the water- it pops up and is easily retrieved. I also keep my mags on full -- less time retrieving line means more time casting.
> 
> 
> To be clear -- I'm not arguing that an average surf caster can toss a ball with a rod farther than a ball player can with his arm--- I'm saying that anyone can toss such an object much farther with a 13' lever than they can with their (own) arm.
> ...


lets not get off track here the thread was talking about a baseball not lead weight I have read on this site a dozen times that a hundred yards is good with a ball .
I asked the question what do you think is good since you said you don't believe a arm can throw as far with the ball . of course it apples and oranges . Sgt says there was a guy who cast home runs. and there are many who could throw a ball in the stands so I am just looking for comparison
of the average . it all just for fun! for instance a top PGA golfers club speed is around 128mph and can fly a ball about 300yrds so what is the average cast with a ball


9rock


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I guess we'll see friday. I've got about a half dozen or so baseball rigs.

Tommy


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Well, maybe some balls will be in the air on Friday.
> 
> I ain't skeerd of no rangefinder . . .
> 
> ...


you too


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Sgt .

these are your quotes from another thread about a lacrosse ball

surf cat yours were rite in line


SI've been watching this thread and boy, I'm glad some conventional guys chimed in and brought this thing back to reality. 

Last thing I need is another applecart to flip over!

I think with "box stock reels" and "off the self rods in the 11- 12 ft hvy range" you should be very happy with 95 to 115 yards. Anything over that you should be thrilled with.gt ..

so where do we stand with a base ball more or less


:beer:



9rock


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

OK...let me back up and qualify what I was talking about. I want to get back to the "hecklers" at the ball field, which is where this all started. NOW...125 grams from home plate...and watch the "naysayer grass carp guys" start back peddling!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

sprtsracer said:


> OK...let me back up and qualify what I was talking about. I want to get back to the "hecklers" at the ball field, which is where this all started. NOW...125 grams from home plate...and watch the "naysayer grass carp guys" start back peddling!


I agree no comparison but this statement by surfcat is simply not true


To be clear -- I'm not arguing that an average surf caster can toss a ball with a rod farther than a ball player can with his arm--- I'm saying that anyone can toss such an object much farther with a 13' lever than they can with their (own) armwith lead


lets talk football:beer:



9rock


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> OK...let me back up and qualify what I was talking about. I want to get back to the "hecklers" at the ball field, which is where this all started. NOW...125 grams from home plate...and watch the "naysayer grass carp guys" start back peddling!


Thanks for puting the thread back on topic sprtsracer.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Tracker16 said:


> Yesterday evening I went to the local ball field to try out my new abu 6500 c3 ct and my new 10’ OceanMaster 1-4 oz. Well the kids and some fathers/coaches are off the field but still hanging around by there cars so I figure I can jump on the field for a few casts before the sun goes down. As I’m walking out to cast the ignorant comments start. Not from the kids mind you but from the adults. Hey whatcha think your gonna catch out there? kinda stuff.
> I just say I’m testing a new rod out but they keep it up….until I make my first cast that is. Now I’m no distance caster and my first simple over the head cast only went about 80 yards but apparently that was a lot further than the hecklers expected. Before I got five feet of line reeled in I got ten kids around me saying how cool that was and asking all kinds of questions. Then I make a second cast which goes even further and the kids are mesmerized just watching the line peel off the reel (no backlashes courtesy of the Big guy up in heaven) By this time it is getting dark so I packed everything up with the kids still talking about how “cool” that was and how much they liked my Hi-Viz chartreuse Sufix (funny what the little guys will focus on) As I pulled away the kids were waving and the adults are standing there with egg on their faces. All in all I would say that was a good casting session.


Hey Tracker, 

It's mind over matter. You don't mind and they don't matter.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I just tell em I'm fishing for baseballs.... Hey!! look!! I got one!!! salt


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey thanks to everyone who responded to the thread (and to the hecklers who inspired me to write it). This turned out to be alot more fun than I expected !!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

9 rock said:


> Sgt .
> 
> these are your quotes from another thread about a lacrosse ball
> 
> ...


For an average fisherman (not tourney caster) using _*that*_ equipment . . . right there about 100 yards. For a guy who has refined his cast and equipment and can put a bare lead out over 600, he's gonna do 450+ with a baseball. 

I would say for guesstimation purposes a decent caster should cast a baseball 65% of his bare sinker distance. A caster with a more highly refined cast probably 75%+ because they just get more out of the equipment and can respond and adjust to the action of the ball.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

9 rock said:


> I agree no comparison but this statement by surfcat is simply not true
> 
> 
> To be clear -- I'm not arguing that an average surf caster can toss a ball with a rod farther than a ball player can with his arm--- I'm saying that anyone can toss such an object much farther with a 13' lever than they can with their (own) armwith lead
> ...



Football eh ?? that's interesting-- only in that the football has a very similar shape to a tournament lead.

But you would be right-- a football needs to be pushed-- pulling it would not be very effective.

You asked what I think someone should be able to cast a baseball--- Hmm -- I'd guess for a decent caster--- a good bit over 600'. 


That is---- with one caveat--- no requirement for the ball to remain tethered to the rod. Simply wrap a bit of shock leader on (unattached to the main line) and let er rip. (Hey that puts things on a level playing field with someone throwing a ball, right ?)

Could be interesting 

To be serious-- I max out around 140 yds or so with a LaCrosse ball, and think Sarge is pretty much on target-- 90-115 yards for someone starting out-- 150 yds should be doable for better casters.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Sgt_Slough said:


> For an average fisherman (not tourney caster) using _*that*_ equipment . . . right there about 100 yards. For a guy who has refined his cast and equipment and can put a bare lead out over 600, he's gonna do 450+ with a baseball.
> 
> I would say for guesstimation purposes a decent caster should cast a baseball 65% of his bare sinker distance. A caster with a more highly refined cast probably 75%+ because they just get more out of the equipment and can respond and adjust to the action of the ball.


ok I will buy that . then it would be safe to say a average outfield arm can throw with the average fisherman casting a baseball but a turny caster not.

I know we will see some recorded #s. I was not intending to argue I am curious, I played ball till I was 35 and my arm could take no more and a 300ft throw was no big deal to me


9rock


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

9 rock said:


> ok I will buy that . then it would be safe to say a average outfield arm can throw with the average fisherman casting a baseball but a turny caster not.
> 
> I know we will see some recorded #s. I was not intending to argue I am curious, I played ball till I was 35 and my arm could take no more and a 300ft throw was no big deal to me
> 
> ...


But was that ball you threw dragging 300 hundred feet of line behind it ??

just stirring the pot alittle more


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

just got back into town. great thread.I've always been told "one is taught according to his ability to learn"This is apparent(no pun intended) if and when you can get people, in this case younger kids,interested in something you are doing ,you have a captive audience that is willing and happy to listen and learn! Seems like this could happen in school etc.!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Tracker16 said:


> But was that ball you threw dragging 300 hundred feet of line behind it ??
> 
> just stirring the pot alittle more


obviously not and with out the spin I am sure that distance would be shorter

and certainly if the casted ball was not carrying line it would fly much farther also


9rock


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

There wasn't much interest in baseballs on Friday . . . 

I threw twice; the better one was 474ft.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sgt_Slough said:


> There wasn't much interest in baseballs on Friday . . .
> 
> I threw twice; the better one was 474ft.


Damn respectable, if you ask me!!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I got there a little late on Friday, I guess around 3:00. I threw 2 baseball casts, one into a 5-7 quartering headwind, walked down then threw one with a 5-7 quartering tailwind.

Headwind - 490'
Tailwing - 540'

With a little tuning, practice and a decent tailwind 600' is doable.

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

*cha*

while i didnt cast with these guys.... it all was pretty amazing!!! .......but i was able to place second in sundays rodeo


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Sgt_Slough said:


> There wasn't much interest in baseballs on Friday . . .
> 
> I threw twice; the better one was 474ft.


well I have to say I am some what surprised by these #s yours and tommys 
given the previous info I had read , my hats off to you guys good job and info:beer:


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Just luv those comments. Then when they see me walk out past 750' to retrieve my weight the jaws drop and the questions fly. That's when I start putting in my word on longcasting(talk about the rods,reels,line,weights and technique to cast that far) and the envites to come attend a tourney sometime.


----------

